

Expect bigger orgs - richardjordan
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2013/09/expect-bigger-orgs.html?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer88166&utm_medium=twitter

======
richardjordan
I know a lot of Hacker News readers haven't worked in a truly huge company but
this kind of distopia feels me with despair. Big bureaucracies are should
destroying.

